# Coleman Angebot



## Angelwebshop (22. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

rechtzeitig zur Saisoneröffung noch ein Super Angebot des AWS.

Aber schaut selber: 

Details Hier:


Coleman Polylite 48L 
Fassungsvermögen 48 Liter
Kühlcontainer mit beweglichen Tragegriffen. Diese ermöglichen Platz sparendes Verstauen. Stabile Konstruktion mit Innentray und Ablaufventil (Eisanwendung, Reinigung). FCKW-frei geschäumt. Sehr gute Isolation.


 Nur 39,90 Euro je Stück 
48 Liter/ 64x37x34cm/ 4,0kg/ blau


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht,


----------



## Nick_A (23. März 2004)

Hi Herbert  #h

sieht wirklich klasse aus der Kühlcontainer!! :m #6

Darf man fragen, wieviel der Container normalerweise (uvP) kosten würde ? 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Sorry Robert,

habe deine Frage übersehen.

Die Boxen werden im Handel zwichen 59 und 79 Euro verkauft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Herbert,
habe soeben ein Box bestellt. Nun hoffe ich das das gute Stück bis spätestens Donnerstag bei mir ist. Denn Freitag geht es in alle Frühe auf gen Norwegen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Stuffel,

geht morgen an Dich raus versprochen !!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

@ Herbert,  #6  #6  Danke!


----------



## Jirko (28. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

weise entscheidung stuffel  und das mit der prompten lieferung sollte bei herbert bestens funktionieren. bin auch seit ca. 1 woche glücklicher besitzer einer coleman. bestellt und 2 tage später war das paket da - hier nochmal herzlichsten dank herbert #6


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Herbert #h

danke für die Info! #6 Da werde ich wohl schnell überlegen müssen, wieviele Boxen ich benötige 

Ääääh.... 48 l Fassungsvermögen...wieviel Kilo Fischfilets kann man denn ungefähr (gefroren und mit dem nötigen Eis) in diese Box packen ? 

Danke für die Antwort im Voraus...danach kann ich dann auch zuschlagen! 

Grüssle aus dem Schwabenlande #h
Robert


----------



## Angelwebshop (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Robert,

ich schätze mal so um die 30 Kg passen rein.


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Herbert #h

danke für die schnelle Info...dann weis ich ja, wieviele ich heute abend bestellen werden!  :m

Danke und viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## sunny (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Na, das Angebot passt ja vom Timing her perfekt zu der Filetausfuhrbeschränkung. Ihr habt da vorher wohl mal nachgefragt, was. Kleiner Scherz.

Passen da wirklich ca. 30 KG Filet rein. Das wäre ja perfekt, dann bräuchte man nicht mehr großartig nachwiegen.

sunny #h


----------



## Jirko (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

hallo sunny #h

ist zwar ne milchmädchenrechnung, aber:

bei einem fassungsvermögen von ca. 45l würden ja auch 45l wasser reinpassen  45l wasser = 45kg. nun hat ja fisch bekanntlich eine höhere dichte als wasser. je nachdem wie man filetiert, müssten bei sauberen, rechteckigen filetschnitten und deren einvakuumierung im grunde genommen weitaus mehr als 30kg mit der kühlbox von coleman zu transportieren sein, vorausgesetzt, ich packe die filets fein säuberlich nebeneinander bzw. übereinander in die box.

ergo würde ich der vermutung von herbert zustimmen, daß so um die 30kg locker reinpassen #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

@ Nick_A,
warum willst Du in die Kiste zu den Filets noch Eis rein kacken? Wenn Du sie richtig voll packst brauchst Du kein Eis. 
Ich habe in mein Styroporkisten bis jetzt nie Eis gepackt und es hat immer sehr gut geklappt. Du musst natürlich darauf achten das die Kiste richtig voll ist und nicht so viele Freiräume sind. Zur Not kann man ja mit Zeitungspapier oder ähnlichem ausstopfen.


----------



## Jirko (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

hallöli stuffel #h

du hast vollkommen recht, hohlräume füllend mit zeitungspapier ausgestopft sollte ausreichen. ich handhabe es aber auch wie nick, mische immer eiswürfeltüten, welche vorher die woche über im froster lagen, mit unter. gibt mir irgendwie ein beruhigerendes gefühl #h


----------



## Nick_A (29. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hi Stuffel #h

hast ja Recht !!!  :m

Wäre halt die 100% sicher-Methode...aber wie von Dir beschrieben (und von Jirko ergänzt) geht es sicher auch !!! #6

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## sunny (30. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Und schon habe ich eine geordert. Ich denke das ist ein Top Angebot.

Danke nochmal mal bei der Berechung der Füllmenge. Die Box ist also wie geschaffen für Norge.

Gruß
Olaf #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Heute ist die Kühlbox angekommen.  #v  :q  #6 #
Super schnelle Lieferung, Herbert.Danke #h  #6  :q 
Nun will mal gloß noch hoffen das ich das Gute Stück auch füllen kann.   #:


----------



## sunny (1. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Am 30.03.04 bestellt, am 31.03.04 geliefert. #6 
Und das, obwohl ich zum ersten mal bestellt habe. Es ist somit noch nicht einmal der Geldeingang abgewartet worden.

Also mir fehlen die Worte. Klasse Service, ein ganz, ein dickes Lob an das Team vom Angelwebshop. 

So, das musste ich mal los werden. Macht weiter so.  #v 

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Angelwebshop (4. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Hallo Members,

leider sind die Coleman Kühlboxen ausverkauft. 

Da wir noch nicht wissen, wann und wieviele Boxen wir noch bekommen, haben wir das Angebot erst mal auf Eis gelegt. 

Weitere Infos folgen.

PS: alle die noch einen bestellt hatten, werden in den nächsten tagen beliefert werden.


----------



## The_Duke (4. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nick_A,
> warum willst Du in die Kiste zu den Filets noch Eis rein kacken?



Macht das nich nen extrem kalten Darm??? :q :q :q


Schulligung...ich achte ja sonst überhaupt nicht auf Schreibfehler, aber manche sind es einfach Wert beachtet zu werden #6


----------



## FishHunterBLN (4. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

Schluchz...an mir sind die boxen vorbeigeflutscht... :r  :c 
wer zu spät kommt...
jetzt muss ich wohl 49 euronen berappen...
oder hat jemand eine zuviel bestellt?


----------



## Condor (4. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*



			
				FishHunterBLN schrieb:
			
		

> Schluchz...an mir sind die boxen vorbeigeflutscht... :r  :c
> wer zu spät kommt...
> jetzt muss ich wohl 49 euronen berappen...
> oder hat jemand eine zuviel bestellt?



...500 Liter passen da aber eh nich rein #d  #d  #d 
 #u


----------



## FishHunterBLN (4. April 2004)

*AW: Coleman Angebot*

@condor
du erwischt mich wohl überall??? #r


----------

